# Monster crappie



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I got on a good crappie bite this past weekend on a central Ohio lake. Went Saturday and pulled 11 crappie from 11-13 inches. Went back to the same areas on Sunday and pulled 12 more with a surprise freak of nature. All the crappie were in 16 fow on the bottom. I was dragging a jig on the bottom tipped with minnows. This giant was over 17" and right at 3 lbs. First crappie I have ever had to say "get the net." It is wrapped in a towel in my freezer heading for the taxidermist this week.





  








IMG9526981




__
Carpman


__
May 15, 2018












  








IMG9526951




__
Carpman


__
May 15, 2018












  








20180513_152636




__
Carpman


__
May 15, 2018


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Good for you man! Congrats on a STUD!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Damn!


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Been trying to get out but with work it’s been rough. Been hearing a lot of guys doing really good. Haven’t seen no donkeys like that yet. Great catch brother.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

There a nuclear plant nearby because that thing is a mutant! 

Congrats on an obvious Fish Ohio qualifier. Be sure to collect your 2018 pin.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, def going to get the pin on this one. Funny thing is I fish southern lakes for crappie too and have never, ever seen one this big. I am still in shock.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Beautiful slab !!!! You sure don't see those very often for sure.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wondeefull fish congrats!!!!


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Holy crappie! Can’t see pics on my mobile but will check out tonight. Congrats.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great Job!!!


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

Very jealous that is amazing out of Ohio.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice big slab there and some other nice ones too. Great job!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Great looking fish, congrats


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sure is one for the wall!!!!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Dang nice slab!!!!


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Fish of a lifetime congrats


----------



## equyst (Apr 10, 2018)

congrats,great job!!!


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

What a stud crappie. Nice work!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we all look for crappie that size when fishing for then. but few of us ever see fish that size. congrats on a couple of great days on the water.
sherman


----------



## shadowalker (May 7, 2004)

Carpman said:


> I got on a good crappie bite this past weekend on a central Ohio lake. Went Saturday and pulled 11 crappie from 11-13 inches. Went back to the same areas on Sunday and pulled 12 more with a surprise freak of nature. All the crappie were in 16 fow on the bottom. I was dragging a jig on the bottom tipped with minnows. This giant was over 17" and right at 3 lbs. First crappie I have ever had to say "get the net." It is wrapped in a towel in my freezer heading for the taxidermist this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W


Carpman said:


> I got on a good crappie bite this past weekend on a central Ohio lake. Went Saturday and pulled 11 crappie from 11-13 inches. Went back to the same areas on Sunday and pulled 12 more with a surprise freak of nature. All the crappie were in 16 fow on the bottom. I was dragging a jig on the bottom tipped with minnows. This giant was over 17" and right at 3 lbs. First crappie I have ever had to say "get the net." It is wrapped in a towel in my freezer heading for the taxidermist this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish - Congrats!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

That looks like Alum - My son caught this one on Alum two or three years ago. I don't think I showed this picture at the time because I didn't want anyone to know where he caught it but the place has been fished out now.


----------

